# Maritime Paintings in Zwijndrecht Holland



## Hans Breeman (Mar 5, 2006)

For everybody who is in Holland or will visit our country soon:

On this very moment I am running an exposition of my work (oils and watercolors) in an Hotel in Zwijndrecht between Rotterdam and Dordrecht in the Netherlands. End date is April 23. 
About 15 paintings can be explored. All of them are historical ships mainly from the 50/56's. Some of them are well known like the ss Nieuw Amsterdam of the Holland Amerika line and a Sylvania of Cunard. 
The location: http://www.hotelara.nl/

Enjoy the visit if you can!!!

Hans Breeman.
www.hansbreeman.nl


----------

